# Detailing Chair



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a detailing stool/chair with castors but it's important that the castors can be locked. I've seen a few but they all have standard free-running castors.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Haven’t seen one; but you could always ‘upgrade’ the castors to ones you like. They should just bolt in/out.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Adam's Polishes has a detailer seat with 2 locking wheels.

You can find the same seat under different names.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Check this one on Amazon:-

https://www.amazon.com/Cramer-1001-01-Rolling-Stool-Silvertone/dp/B001GN7QWA

Derek.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

This always go's out of stock every time so buy once and forgot..those £20 dont last at all

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002RB4...olid=3TEGY85EKDRXU&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've always liked the look of these
https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/292475925799
Can't find one in the UK though


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> Check this one on Amazon:-
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cramer-1001-01-Rolling-Stool-Silvertone/dp/B001GN7QWA
> 
> Derek.


I need something that's able to roll when you sit on it but then be able to be locked manually.

It's not for detailing. My dad has recently undergone an above knee leg amputation and one thing he would find useful is a small seat/step in his bedroom that can be locked whilst he lifts himself onto it then be able to roll as moves around the room. We thought a detailing/mechanics chair would be ideal as it wouldn't take up too much space.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

tosh said:


> I've always liked the look of these
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/292475925799
> Can't find one in the UK though


Yeah I did see that one as well.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Cant help with the chair but just bought something from America with eBay 
really easy and arrived in a couple of weeks
Best wishes to your dad


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking on-line buddy,this type of stool can be found but they are not cheap.

As suggested earlier in the post,would you not be better off purchasing a cheaper style detailing stool then replace the castors with the lockable type?

This from Slims is £25 and if you zoom in,the castors are on lock nuts so can be easily changed out for locking ones, in fact,you'd only need to change 1 or 2 as a minimum to enable it to lock out.

https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/sl...ol.html?refSrc=1229&nosto=nosto-page-product2


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

tosh said:


> I've always liked the look of these
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/292475925799
> Can't find one in the UK though


I've managed to find a UK supplier for these, or something very similar.

https://www.trifibre.co.uk/product/4-wheel-garage-working-bench-with-drawer-2-x-side-tool-tray/

They also do this one:

https://www.trifibre.co.uk/product/4-wheel-garage-tool-stool-with-organize-tray/


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice find


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I just used a modified "kick along" Cheap, easy and is perfect height, and the wheels automatically lock when you sit or stand on it.

The mod i did was just a ring of pipe lagging foam around the outside so if I accidentally got in contact with the car there was no chance of a scratch/damage occurring.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Quality-He...k+along+stool&qid=1559114392&s=gateway&sr=8-7


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

neilmcl said:


> I've managed to find a UK supplier for these, or something very similar.
> 
> https://www.trifibre.co.uk/product/4-wheel-garage-working-bench-with-drawer-2-x-side-tool-tray/
> 
> ...


Without wishing to discourage anyone.
A word of caution about the second item, with the height adjustment lever under the seat.
It has been mine and others experience that, in use, you often put your legs underneath either for comfort or balance etc. We have all been caught out, at one time or another, by releasing the height adjuster, by contact with ones legs and being seated, you don't feel it happening, it all then unexpectedly collapses down crushing your legs or ankles and obviously runs the risk other injury or if you are using a polisher or machine of some sort the vehicle is also at risk.
When it happens it can be very difficult to get out of the situation because you are hard up against the vehicle and trapped by your own legs/ankles.
I have not seen one with a locking mechanism that means this hazard can be avoided but it is very real, very painful and potentially physically damaging.
If I see one I ask and everyone has had the same experience. I, like most of those I speak to, no longer own or use one.


----------



## thegr812k (Aug 16, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> Looking on-line buddy,this type of stool can be found but they are not cheap.
> 
> As suggested earlier in the post,would you not be better off purchasing a cheaper style detailing stool then replace the castors with the lockable type?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I bought the Slims anddidnt realise it had no locking castors, i live on a hill and as such i now need some locking ones. I emailed Slims but naturally they said they couldnt help.

Ive looked everywhere to try find some castors the same size and no luck , just wondered if you had any ideas? Sadly they also seem to sell them in packs of 4 aswell, but as you say i just need 2 matching!


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

neilmcl said:


> I've managed to find a UK supplier for these, or something very similar.
> 
> https://www.trifibre.co.uk/product/4-wheel-garage-working-bench-with-drawer-2-x-side-tool-tray/
> 
> ]


That looks ideal, I've been using a similar style plastic type thing designed for garden use but that looks like it has more useful storage, have just ordered one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

This is just what I was looking for, the only real problem was I tried to bolt the 2 side trays in as I didn't realise they're removable. It's nice and solid & makes doing the car wheels much easier.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Bazsm said:


> This is just what I was looking for, the only real problem was I tried to bolt the 2 side trays in as I didn't realise they're removable. It's nice and solid & makes doing the car wheels much easier.


I just bought the exact same seat. Really happy with the quality and the castors are a decent size so travel over the block paving nicely.

My 6 year old helped 'clean' the wheels the other day and she loved it, even sped round the drive like it was a sit on toy. This is a win win for me as it's always nice to spend time with her whilst I get to wash the car


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Bazsm said:


> This is just what I was looking for, the only real problem was I tried to bolt the 2 side trays in as I didn't realise they're removable. It's nice and solid & makes doing the car wheels much easier.


This looks decent, thanks for the information.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry for the resurection but does anyone know where i can get the trifibre one? all out of stock


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

As ^^^^^^^ *nbray67*.... have the same one, couldn't work without it. they have a couple of options too :thumb:


----------

